# ISO Sombody to Haul away snow. NW side Chicago



## d&r (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a customer that wants pricing on hauling away snow should the need arise, We do not have the equipment to haul or space dump snow. I am looking for somebody I can sub this out to if they request it. The properties are on the NW suburbs of Chicago (Elmhurst, Park Ridge. Lagrange). Any suggestions?? I will also consider snow melting if they have the equipment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

d&r;2043213 said:


> I have a customer that wants pricing on hauling away snow should the need arise, We do not have the equipment to haul or space dump snow. I am looking for somebody I can sub this out to if they request it. The properties are on the NW suburbs of Chicago (Elmhurst, Park Ridge. Lagrange). Any suggestions?? I will also consider snow melting if they have the equipment.


Melting cost big bucks. Figure 1000.00 per hour.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2043223 said:


> Melting cost big bucks. Figure 1000.00 per hour.


^ price gouger.

"This video mentions that Snow Dragons cost about $300 per hour to operate"

http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/brai...sting-huge-amounts-of-snow-in-urban-areas.htm
ok that was a lowballer....

"OJ Rinehart, Interstate's president, said the machine costs about $800 an hour to operate. But that's about half the cost of paying $80 an hour for each of many dump trucks that would be needed to haul the stuff away.

"It would take about 20 dump trucks making two trips per hour to keep up with this," Rinehart said.

"So you're talking $1,600 per hour, not including disposal costs." 
http://www.twincities.com/ci_22891158/machine-melts-minnesota-snow-and-its-removal-costs

but then consider where they are, and some price gouging im sure...
after all "MN nice" rules...


----------



## d&r (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe I should look into a Snowdragon for next season. Any suggestions on some that will haul snow out, not looking for a bid, looking for some ones flat rate pricing and to be able to charge my customer accordingly Like I mentioned I am not set up to haul snow. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Joe7270 (Sep 20, 2012)

D&R, we are located in the O'Hare area. We have capabilities servicing the locations you mentioned. We have a fleet of semis and a snow melting machine available. Also have 3 local sites to dump snow.
If you would like to talk give me a call 847-965-1160


----------



## d&r (Dec 29, 2010)

Joe7270;2047513 said:


> D&R, we are located in the O'Hare area. We have capabilities servicing the locations you mentioned. We have a fleet of semis and a snow melting machine available. Also have 3 local sites to dump snow.
> If you would like to talk give me a call 847-965-1160


Thanks Joe!! I will give you a call.


----------

